# cant find picture I took while on SKYPE



## shootingstar (5 May 2009)

i took a pic of someone while chatting to them on video skype. i cant seem to access the pics again. where can i find them? Ive searched everywhere. I assume they dont delete themselves? Sorry am a bit techy thicko...

just to let ye know, the person I took the pic of died last night so id be really grateful of some good advise please? 

SS


----------



## euroDilbert (8 May 2009)

Try here :

C:\Documents and Settings\_yourname_\Application Data\Skype\Pictures

or some variant of this.


----------



## Yoltan (12 May 2009)

Really sorry to hear that. The link given should do it or you can access them from your Skype account. I think it's under files or tools. I'll check this evening as I've no access now.


----------

